# Hans Rey Zaskar Trials Rahmen



## spatzel (9. März 2008)

HI,
hat jemand von euch den hier schon mal gesehen oder was davon gehört?
Dat is wat für janz kleine Leute.......gefällt mir sehr gut....


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (9. März 2008)

Ich hab ihn bereits Ende August bestellt, warte aber immer noch drauf. Sollte innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen eintreffen. Hier in Europa wird er aber offensichtlich nur von GT Schweiz und GT Norwegen importiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (9. März 2008)

Hier gibt´s die Geometrie:
http://c116v26o.securesites.net/catalogue/gt/gt_2008/gthi/08gt_hansrey_frame/08gt_hansrey_frame.html


----------



## zwinki86 (9. März 2008)

sieht doch wie der normale hans rey rahmen aus oder irre ich mich?steht halt nur jetzt zaskar trials drauf?


----------



## korat (28. April 2008)

das erste bild von einem aufgebauten weißen zaskar trials ist gesichtet:







farblehre:
es gibt jetzt also einen orangen (neuen, regulär weißen) und den serienmäßig weißen in hans' inventar.
dafür ist der wunderschöne rote (also der alte, regulär blaue) von der seite verschwunden. (oder ins forum verkauft worden?  )

der ist damit nun also retro, classic und kult


----------



## HimoRoyden (12. September 2008)

leute wo kriegt man die weisse schönheit??????????????????????


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (12. September 2008)

Leider nicht überall. Der hiesige Importeur (Velobaze, Schweiz) z.B. hat den Rahmen im Sortiment. Meinen hab ich vor ca. 6 Wochen erhalten:


----------



## korat (13. September 2008)

gott, der ist ja wirklich wunderschön!
und so einige details gefallen mir schon besser als an dem früheren blauen, den ich inzwischen habe und auf jeden fall heiß und innig liebe.
darf man fragen, was du bezahlt hast?

und wie ist es mit der reifenfreiheit? eine 39er trialfelge mit big betty war in dem blauen leider zu eng, sehr schade.


----------

